# XC-40 recharge



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

put down a deposit on upcoming Volvo XC40 recharge BEV coming out this fall. It will replace my XC60 plug-in hybrid. 400km range (30 in my xc60) and all the good features that I enjoy and comfort my wife enjoys.

This thread will track the learning curve of this new EV which I think is aimed directly against Tesla.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

No estimated MSRP?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

depends on the config and level - R-design, Momentum, or Inscription with added doodads and stuff.

I was told today expect 60K - 65K (Canadian) dollars but they have no real numbers until late September/October when the builds start happening. only 100 units in Canada, about half that in Vancouver. 

I've started the list of what I want in features that I have in XC60 and what I can live without.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I also put down a deposit on an XC40 P8 Recharge. The Mrs. wants to go electric, but Musk’s antics have her pretty well turned off on Tesla. Even showing her my stock gains since I bought in back in 2013 doesn’t help! Still no ETA, hope they don’t bail on the USA like BMW did with the iX3. Thinking about putting a deposit down on a VW iD4 as a backup plan.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

just over a year back when I was looking at a craigslist used XC60 plug-in hybrid my salesguy at the dealership tired to get me onto a new plug-in XC60 but there was one in Canada. The dealership was supposed to get one delivered to them, but it was changed to an ICE xc60 and never appeared.

He did find one - one - across the continent in Halifax but after transport and dealer trade higgigly piggly, the price got silly.

a year and change later and there is a slate of 50 coming into the area and on the dealership floor there currently sits an xc60 plug-in hybrid with more on the lot and people looking to buy. I had a warrentee covered issue that kept me in the dealership for 3 hours yesterday and the place was hopping.

Volvo is upping the availability of EV cards for sure, but I still put my name on the list to drive away with one because once those 50 are gone that is likely it. I just hope that demo shows up before the build process as I really want to test drive this car before I buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2020)

seems like a hundred years ago - i too put down a grand for the electric xc40. that was when i owned an xc60. volvo has never said a word about the electric car, geely even had the polestar out first and then released lots of information about next year's polestar sedan. the dealer i bought (i don't know how many volvos from) has zip zero information on the Exc40, not even word of mouth. looking at the little volvo shows a big blocky ICE design, not a smooth wind friendly design for a real effort at range. but even with the short 200 mile range i kept hoping volvo would get real and release full-on information on the vehicle, including price. right up until tesla started delivering the Y. the Y is bigger on the inside, more legroom for backseat passengers, comfortable seats all around and a 300 mile or more range.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I read that the XC40 (last night in bed on the iphone) has more capacity than the Y. I somehow doubt it. I was in it with my tape measure comparing it to the XC60. the XC40 is 10" shorter than the XC60 and at lease 6-8" of that came from the cargo area behind the rear seats.

you are right @[email protected] we need real numbers and prices to make any judgement.

as for blockiness ... well ... back in 93 or so I was with a friend driving behind a Volvo 245.

"that's a 1989" i said
"how can you tell?" he said
it's a bit less square than the 1991" i expained
<long pause from my friend>
"how can you tell?" he repeated.

they don't call them "swedish bricks" for nothing.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a non-electric XC40. It's kind of like a tent in Harry Potter's world - bigger on the inside than it is on the outside. Seriously, it does feel that way to me. Perhaps I need to schedule a model Y test drive to compare them.



lance.bailey said:


> I've started the list of what I want in features that I have in XC60 and what I can live without.


 Curious what doesn't make the cut. Volvo packages things in a way that I couldn't find any option package to leave off my XC40.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

amen to that that @Bigriver - i just want a list of things that i can live without. if they come along for the ride in a package, so be it.

to be honest I haven't looked too hard at that list, i've been focusing on the want list

12V PTO in rear cargo
cargo gate
glasses holder
hitch
navigation
360 camera
collision avoidance/detection
TACC and pilot assist
red key drive/feature limit for kids


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

things i can live without

stupid 30km electric range 
park assist - have never gotten it to work, and from the manual don't know what it does since the driver still does the shifting and pedals. feh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2020)

when volvo started to talk about making a fully electric xc40 i sat in one, front and back (could do that then) and looked over the room in the back and compared it to the xc60 i owned then. now that i own the Y i feel the Y has more usable room inside, and better room in the back seats. the frunk has some use, and the deep well in the trunk is very usuable and easily accessed. either car is smaller than the xc60, but i don't think the difference is meaningful.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

interesting. I have a specific set of boxes I always have in the back. if they don't fit i will be disappointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2020)

i have been using the deep well under the 'trunk' floor for things that might spill or need some sort of support. just today brought soup home without worrying about a messy cleanup if the containers tipped and opened. i hope the xc40 has one. of course a spare of any sort would be welcome too.choice between spare and no-spilled soup? spare tire please.
also, the Y's two deep wells at the sides work very well for the glass bottles which should not be gliding about.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

if the 2020 xc40 is anything like the 2018 xc60 layout under the floor of the back cargo area it will be a maze of Styrofoam cubbies for keeping the myriad of items collected and in place along with the tanks for the pneumatic suspension. If you like I can snap a picture, but I expect minimal spare space under the floor. a couple of straps is all I could manage.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Things rolling around in the back of my car is one of my pet peeves. And I've felt that the XC-40 (non-electric version) has a pretty clever and useable arrangement. The back "floor" can fold to create about a 12"x40"-ish sub compartment. It doesn't necessarily accommodate soup and accidental spills as well as the lower trunk in Tesla's, but it does handle watermelons superbly.

When the "floor" is laid flat, there is a sub compartment below it that is only a few inches high in which the hatchback compartment cover can fit... or pizza boxes would fit there nicely, I think.

And yeah, there is then that nice, old-fashioned spare tire below all of that. At least in the non-electric version.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks @Bigriver that is nothing like the XC60


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Touched base with my salesman at Volvo today. Apparently COVID is slowing down delivery. dates are still up in the air, but nothings cancelled yet


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yet another reason to go all electric.

Yesterday the XC60 turned off the electric system with a message about the gas being too old so it's running on gas only to deplete the old gas. I haven't filled in 6 months and am only down 1/8 of a tank. that's a 2024 estimation for finishing the tank with primarily electric usage as I've been doing for the past 6 months. sigh.

i'll buzz into work a couple of time and put the drive into "Sport/Power" to have some fun while burning dinosaurs. minor agro, but agro still and more importantly "fuel agro" on the hybrid.

don't hear about my electricity going stale in the BEV. Vampires yes, but no "best by" date


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The XC40 is a really nice car and an electric version sounds promising. For those who want more luxury than a Y albeit with less tech and range then it's a winner in my books


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

If you and that Mad Hungarian do a reverse crossing and end up in BC after I get the car I'll be happy to give you two a spin. <insert contractual obligatory COVID disclaimer>

The way that Volvo is talking up features makes me think they are aiming directly at the X or the Y. Things like OTA updates and better "pilot assist" and range all point that way.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> Yesterday the XC60 turned off the electric system with a message about the gas being too old so it's running on gas only to deplete the old gas.


Slightly off topic, but does your Volt do that, @garsh?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Slightly off topic, but does your Volt do that, @garsh?


It never tries to deplete the entire tank. But it does periodically insist on running the engine for several minutes. It's referred to as "maintenance mode". I assume it's to make sure that oil gets onto all of the internal parts and gaskets don't dry out, in addition to keeping the gas from getting too old.

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...The answer,everything in good operating order.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

On the XC60 if i accelerate to the point where the engine kicks in takes quite a while for electric to kick out on the first occurrence. I figure that was for getting the oils flowing and such. After the return to electric the gas and electric interchange seamlessly and quickly.

Based on my breather box clogging from underuse when I was keeping primarily on battery, I think that "maintenance mode" is a smart thing that other companies would do well to copy. Thanks @garsh


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> No estimated MSRP?


got a pricing sheet yesterday, 65K for base R-design trim level. not many options, i'll likely add another 5K to that for the treats like better sound and heated steering wheel  and winter tires/rims. sigh.

mind you, those are canadian prices which are 10K or 15K more than stateside. i'd expect base R-design to be 50K or so.

no mention of momentum or inscription trim levels - perhaps they are just not available on the recharge. regardless I currently have an R-design and it's fine by me.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> i'll buzz into work a couple of time and put the drive into "Sport/Power" to have some fun while burning dinosaurs. minor agro, but agro still and more importantly "fuel agro" on the hybrid.


The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.
The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights. The Volvo does not respect signs or stop lights.

had a few fast braking "*h sh!t" moments.

spent the tank yesterday, back to model3 today. good to be back.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

colour selections. There will be a poll later. My wife's has veto over all at this forum. including me.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

took the XC40 recharge for a test drive today. a few thoughts and observations.


The phone charger is big enough to handle my iPhone 11, although charging was slow
the frunk is silly. You lift the hood, then you lift the cover for the frunk. It is about 1/3 to 1/2 the capacity of the model 3 frunk
the pickup in the car as nice 0 - "oh my" in under 1 second for the passenger (no names)
the towing capacity is only 1900lbs - the gas and plug-in hybrid versions have 3500lb capacity. Both the recharge and the gas/hybrid versions weigh the same so I am unclear why the towing capacity is so low unless it is due to a hit on range that Volvo does not want us to realize.
the trunk capacity is surprisingly big i can get my cooler and pair of boxes in without issue. Nothing under the floor like @Bigriver showed in pictures, save for a well for the charging cables and a scissor jack (and why a scissor jack? there is no spare on this car - so why a jack with no spare?
the google voice control is as good as everyone says it is
the Harmon Kardon sound system is not quite as good as the B&W system in my XC60
no pneumatic suspension (which I have on my XC60) was missed
no heat pump (next year with no ability as a later add-on for this year)
Its a nice car, no doubt about it, but for the desired purpose it is not quite there.

The use of this car would be for work travel and summer vacations on top of regular around town stuff.

Camping means towing a tent trailer or a small hard tops weighing about 2000-2700lbs - the recharge limit of 1900lbs will not do that. A utility trailer on the weekend for gravel or "stuff" would be fine, but not much more.

The work travel will be occasional long trips from the Vancouver area into Kelowna/Kamloops/Prince George to visit universities or network transit exchanges. There are no superchargers in those places, only j1772/ccs/chademo. Charging an empty Y on j1772 half way through the would require more patience than my wife claims I possess. Both the chademo and CCS adapters are a joke at 50KW limits.

Having a heat pump to reclaim and save battery would be good on those 10 hour trips, as would the pneumatic suspension. Lets be honest for a second and admit that I am almost 60 years old and every single morning it is a contest between the crippling lower back pain and getting to the toilet. Haven't had to crawl there yet, but i'll keep you posted.

So at the end of the day, while the xc40 recharge is a nice car, it does not yet check all the boxes. Add a heat pump and fix the towing capacity and it will be a lot closer. I can live without pneumatic suspension (although it is nice for long trips  )


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

one last thing about the XC40 recharge and this is a big one. I've written before about Adaptive Cruise Control on my volvo XC60 and while I was hoping that it was better on the XC40 it seems that ACC has a fatal (no pun intended) flaw.

The XC40 has both adaptive and standard cruise control available. I only use ACC which requires a lead car to work correctly. Without a lead the car happily keeps the speed setting and with a lead the car's pace slows down if the lead is travelling slower than the set point.

The presence of a lead car is indicated by an orange car symbol on the dash (or a white car symbol on the heads up display on my XC60). If there is no current lead car the XC40 instead shows a grey symbol (the XC60 has no symbol if no lead car at the time). The problem is that detection of a lead car can disappear (!) and disappear with no indication of this other than the symbol changing from orange to grey (or just disappearing on the XC60). Remember, with no lead the car will speed up to the set point.

On the xc60 the car will lose the lead for no apparent reason. I'll be driving along and the symbol will just turn off - no ding, no warning, nothing other than you needing to notice that the symbol has disappeared. More than once I have had the collision alert sound off (flashing red impact symbol, bells and alarms) when cruise control was travelling unfettered toward the rear end of the car ahead. Perhaps emergency avoidance would have kicked in next, I never waited to find out.

Riddle me this: if the car can detect an object ahead as a collision, why can not the car detect an object ahead as a lead car?

The XC40 is moderately better in that I never saw it lose a lead car for no reason, but in every case, if I had no lead car (for real), when I approached a red light with a stopped car, the XC40 failed to detect the stopped car as a lead vehicle and cruise control travelled unfettered toward the rear of the car ahead. If I caught up to a car travelling ahead of me but slower, that car became the lead and the car symbol shifted from grey to orange. All is at it should be. However, this car will careen toward a stopped car as a red light as if there was no lead car stopped because the car does not see a lead car.

This is a bad thing. Tesla does a great job of manipulating the lead car - and will tell you if there is a problem with the sensors or weather which affect the detection of a lead car. Volvo could learn from how Tesla does things for ACC.

Certainly the OTA updates which come with the XC40 give Volvo the ability to fix this, but seeing as this has not been fixed between as 2018 and a 2021 version of their ACC algorithms, I am not holding my breath.

Surprisingly, this would not stop me from buying the XC40, mostly because I have about 2 years experience with this "feature", but without that experience it is a recipe for something.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, @lance.bailey, so surprised to hear this. I have not encountered this problem at all on my XC40. I've only driven it about 7k miles, so not tons of experience, but I would have actually said I thought its adaptive cruise control was a bit better than Tesla's. I'm someone that uses ACC every chance I get, and the Volvo slows down for stopped cars ahead in a much smoother fashion than the Tesla's, which my State Farm data constantly shows having hard braking (when I'm on autopilot.)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> Riddle me this: if the car can detect an object ahead as a collision, why can not the car detect an object ahead as a lead car?


Because they're separate systems. Probably developed by separate teams. And very likely by separate companies. It's all to common in the typical automotive world. It's why so many adaptive cruise control systems are terrible, can only slow to a stop once, only work in a particular speed range, etc. It's why Tesla is so much better, because all their software is done in house, and most of their hardware too. The engineers can all work together. Same argument can be said for Apple for decades.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> Wow, @lance.bailey, so surprised to hear this. I have not encountered this problem at all on my XC40. I've only driven it about 7k miles, so not tons of experience, but I would have actually said I thought its adaptive cruise control was a bit better than Tesla's. I'm someone that uses ACC every chance I get, and the Volvo slows down for stopped cars ahead in a much smoother fashion than the Tesla's, which my State Farm data constantly shows having hard braking (when I'm on autopilot.)


yes, the slowdown is often smoother, but when you get the opportunity - set ACC on a road with no one "way" ahead of you and see what happens when you come up to a light with a car already stopped. I have pretty consistent experience with the stopped car being detected far too late or not at all. My wife was visibly shaken as she screamed "why is the car speeding up" as it tried to regain the set speed as we barreled toward a line of cars all stopped at a light.

in retrospect, it was a fair question for her to ask, although I was purposely trying to see if the XC60 would detect a stopped lead car or not. For a second it did (car symbol flashed on) but when it flashed off a second later I hit the brakes hard. Yes, more screaming ... and deservedly so.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> The XC40 is moderately better in that I never saw it lose a lead car for no reason, but in every case, if I had no lead car (for real), when I approached a red light with a stopped car, the XC40 failed to detect the stopped car as a lead vehicle and cruise control travelled unfettered toward the rear of the car ahead. If I caught up to a car travelling ahead of me but slower, that car became the lead and the car symbol shifted from grey to orange. All is at it should be. However, this car will careen toward a stopped car as a red light as if there was no lead car stopped because the car does not see a lead car.


This is a common problem for all vehicles that rely on radar to detect cars and obstacles (yes, it's also a problem for Teslas, although less so now that they're increasingly relying on camera input as they continue developing autopilot). Radar can't reliably tell you the size or shape of an object - just the general direction.


garsh said:


> It's not the speed. AEB for most vehicles can't detect stationary objects. Or more precisely, the radar can't distinguish between a curved coke can and a fire truck, so it relies on detecting motion to distinguish vehicles from debris.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> took the XC40 recharge for a test drive today. a few thoughts and observations.
> 
> 
> The phone charger is big enough to handle my iPhone 11, although charging was slow
> ...


I think that the XC40 is not there yet for you, as a Tesla owner with high expectations of a BEV.

For your average suburban runabout, which face it is the natural domain of this car, I think it's very well suited to someone who doesn't want a Tesla, but wants a nice, semi-premium, compact SUV in a "normal" package.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Because they're separate systems. Probably developed by separate teams. And very likely by separate companies. It's all to common in the typical automotive world. It's why so many adaptive cruise control systems are terrible, can only slow to a stop once, only work in a particular speed range, etc. It's why Tesla is so much better, because all their software is done in house, and most of their hardware too. The engineers can all work together. Same argument can be said for Apple for decades.


yeah, i get that. but as a software developer of over 30 years, people should code boxes/functions/objects that perform a well defined purpose and have a well defined interface/api/parameter-set/input-output so that other well defined boxes/functions/objects can use that well defined purpose instead of re-inventing the wheel.

sigh.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> This is a common problem for all vehicles that rely on radar to detect cars and obstacles (yes, it's also a problem for Teslas, although less so now that they're increasingly relying on camera input as they continue developing autopilot). Radar can't reliably tell you the size or shape of an object - just the general direction.


Doing a bit of research on this came up with this nugget from the xc40 manual (section "Camera/radar sensor limitations"):



> *Vehicle speed*
> The radar sensor's ability to detect a vehicle ahead is significantly reduced if the speed of the vehicle ahead differs greatly from your vehicle's speed.


*so if the car ahead of you that you are approaching is stopped - the XC40 may not detect it. *

pesky. and even if the up front top of windshield camera were to be used, with only one camera, the field of vision is severely impacted (no pun intended).










And, even though there is a camera in the front non-grill it is for parking assist and is not used for object detection meaning that you might hit something lower than the windscreen camera can see.










The disappointment is that 3 years after the same technology in my 2018 Volvo, 3 years after better algorithms exist on the Tesla, the XC40 is still in my opinion well behind state of art collision avoidance.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> I think that the XC40 is not there yet for you, as a Tesla owner with high expectations of a BEV.


and unfortunately, without a non-supercharger fast DC charging alternative - either is the model-Y. At the end of the day I'd rather have a fast charging mediocre vehicle able to get me point A to B than a slow charging superior vehicle tethered at the side of the road.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> yes, the slowdown is often smoother, but when you get the opportunity - set ACC on a road with no one "way" ahead of you and see what happens when you come up to a light with a car already stopped. I have pretty consistent experience with the stopped car being detected far too late or not at all. My wife was visibly shaken as she screamed "why is the car speeding up" as it tried to regain the set speed as we barreled toward a line of cars all stopped at a light.
> 
> in retrospect, it was a fair question for her to ask, although I was purposely trying to see if the XC60 would detect a stopped lead car or not. For a second it did (car symbol flashed on) but when it flashed off a second later I hit the brakes hard. Yes, more screaming ... and deservedly so.


It was a lovely, sunny day here and I took the opportunity to try to fulfill the homework assignment you gave to me. Executive summary: I failed to come up with a situation to make my Volvo have the problems you've described. Details described below.

I drove for about an hour on 2 and 4 lane highways with stop lights; speed limit usually 45 mph, actual speed mostly close to that speed on 2 lane portion and closer to 55 mph on 4 lane sections. I kept both ACC and pilot assist (auto steer) on all the time. While I usually maintain a general awareness of whether I'm going my set speed or limited by the car in front of me, I've never paid any attention to whether a lead car was displayed. Today I totally paid attention to that. On my 2019 non-electric XC40, the lead shows as a white/grayish car, and when there is no lead, there is no car. It comes and goes without any notification to me (that frankly would drive me nuts if it gave me audible notifications) but it is not the least bit unstable about detecting the lead car. It was actually quite shocking to me how consistent and how far ahead of me the lead car could be. Here is one quick picture I got of an example.









While I was looking to generally pay more attention to how the ACC behaves, I was also seeking the specific situation of stopped cars at a stop light, with no lead car as I approached. There is enough traffic around here that that just isn't a very common situation, but I did manage to make it happen once. I was cruising at 42 mph set speed and no lead car. As soon as I started approaching the stopped cars, one of the stopped cars appeared in my display as a lead car, and my car slowed down and came to a stop behind it in a very smooth fashion, as if I had been following it all along. The stopped car appeared as lead car with about the same distance as in my sample picture.

To calibrate myself and because I really would have rather driven the model 3 😊, I decided to take it out for an hour on the same roads. With FSD and the settings I have, it is to continue through a green light if there is a lead car, but require my input if there is no lead car. It requires my input when there is a car half the distance in front of me as what the XC40 recognizes as a lead car. Also, a car is outside my Tesla display before it would have disappeared as a lead car on my XC40.

I much prefer my model 3 overall, but am renewed in being impressed with how smooth the XC40 ACC is. I know well what you describe of barreling towards stopped cars and wondering if the car is going to slow down, but I've only experienced that in my Tesla's as there is just NO slowing down until much later than I do when driving.

I in no way am denying what you have reported and have wondered what the reason is for the differences in our experiences. For one, I might guess the speed. My one encounter was only at 42 mph, as I had had to slow down a bit to stay far enough behind the traffic.

I also don't know how consistent the technology is that Volvo is employing across their cars. I had previously assumed very consistent, but I don't know. I briefly looked at my user's manual and the ridiculous glossy book I got from the dealership when I was car shopping. The only reference to the hardware I found was that it is a radar/camera unit at the rear view mirror.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

very interesting. 

your display is pretty much identical to mine - so I think the same or close interface between my 2018 XC60 and your XC40. I'm going to see if I can replicate the situation with my phone recording it. 

Does your online manual contain the same references to "Camera/radar sensor limitations" - my XC60 does not, but i have certainly experienced the same thing on my XC40.

time for my own homework


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> Does your online manual contain the same references to "Camera/radar sensor limitations"


No, it doesn't have the specific pictures and text you showed. It does have high level warnings that are essentially the same as Tesla's as shown below.

I am aware that the situations we are discussing are within the realm of what they are warning us against using the ACC. However I have found the Volvo really good at these situations and Tesla becoming better at them, and I do use ACC on all my cars in stop and go situations, taking full responsibility as the driver of the vehicle. Actually, the very last thing I did before ordering the XC40 was to take one more test drive to check how ACC behaved in traffic, to be sure it was functioned all the way through low speeds and stopping.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Looking forward to taking delivery of our XC40 BEV soon, however recent shipments have been held up in Port due to awaiting a software update for a recall concern. After test driving the car, we (especially my wife) really appreciated the “normalness” of the package. Very ergonomic, comfy (oh, those Volvo seats!), quiet, a bit old-schooly and high-tech at the same time. Google works fantastic, best I’ve seen in a car outside Tesla. Range is of course a bit less, but any road trips will probably be taken in our Model 3, so we’ll never notice it during our daily driving routines. My wife prefers a lower level of tech, while still going electric, we didn’t even order the Advanced Package - so just plain ‘ole dumb cruise control for us! Actually looking forward to the car NOT making sudden braking maneuvers for no reason. So, yeah, I love my Model 3, but we are really excited about having this car too.

Oh, you mentioned not having a heat pump. We ordered ours with the heat pump, it was a $350 option. I have received no indication that it does not include the heat pump, that will be a surprise on delivery for us if that is the case. It sounds as though all the new European owners DO have the heat pump in their cars, so pretty sure its available now.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, apparently no heat pump here in Canada due to a "world wide shortage" which must surprise all the cars which are being delivered with heat pumps. The heat pump is certainly on the configurator, but as recently as the test drive 2 weeks back my sales guy said they are still unavailable and not an option for after fit when they do become available.

I would be real curious about you getting one - keep us posted.

as for the delay due to a software update for a safety issue - well, OTA updates are a flag on this ship, so why they can't have the dealers update the cars on receipt is ... unexpected. use the dealerships to divide and conquer the work.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> yep, apparently no heat pump here in Canada due to a "world wide shortage" which must surprise all the cars which are being delivered with heat pumps. The heat pump is certainly on the configurator, but as recently as the test drive 2 weeks back my sales guy said they are still unavailable and not an option for after fit when they do become available.
> 
> I would be real curious about you getting one - keep us posted.
> 
> as for the delay due to a software update for a safety issue - well, OTA updates are a flag on this ship, so why they can't have the dealers update the cars on receipt is ... unexpected. use the dealerships to divide and conquer the work.


You got me a bit worried about the heat pump, so I reached out to my contact at Volvo HQ and asked him about it. I also asked if this was a Canadian issue. His response was: "I checked on the heat pump issue, and the rumor you heard is not true. All Recharges that were ordered with a heat pump will be delivered with the heat pump." So, I'll verify its on the window sticker when I receive the car, otherwise I'll have to take them at their word that its actually there! The software update issue is definitely frustrating. They are holding the cars in port supposedly for an OTA update that will enable On Call, and...I think this is the controlling issue...a bug fix to the drivetrain that is apparently causing a sudden loss of power while driving. That issue is under recall in Europe right now, again fixed by an OTA update. Volvo clearly is not as adept at building, testing, and pushing out their OTA updates, they are just now doing their first one. A little bit of a legacy car maker stuck in their legacy ways. I have no doubt Tesla would have pushed out a fix in 2-3 days! But I'm used to be on the pointy end of the spear in regards to electric cars, so I'm willing to give them a bit of slack. I appreciate their effort in going electric.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

there was a bit of confusion over the tow capacity as well by my dealership. I wonder if the heat pump is similar. would be ... annoying. I can likely live with the 900KG tow capacity, but to be honest, i'm in no rush for replacing the XC60 Plugin-hybrid.

As for your comments about the Volvo drive comfort - oh yes, it is a nice ride. everytime i think about going away from owning a volvo I take a spin and remember why i like it so much.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Dogwhistle said:


> You got me a bit worried about the heat pump, so I reached out to my contact at Volvo HQ and asked him about it. I also asked if this was a Canadian issue. His response was: "I checked on the heat pump issue, and the rumor you heard is not true. All Recharges that were ordered with a heat pump will be delivered with the heat pump." So, I'll verify its on the window sticker when I receive the car, otherwise I'll have to take them at their word that its actually there! The software update issue is definitely frustrating. They are holding the cars in port supposedly for an OTA update that will enable On Call, and...I think this is the controlling issue...a bug fix to the drivetrain that is apparently causing a sudden loss of power while driving. That issue is under recall in Europe right now, again fixed by an OTA update. Volvo clearly is not as adept at building, testing, and pushing out their OTA updates, they are just now doing their first one. A little bit of a legacy car maker stuck in their legacy ways. I have no doubt Tesla would have pushed out a fix in 2-3 days! But I'm used to be on the pointy end of the spear in regards to electric cars, so I'm willing to give them a bit of slack. I appreciate their effort in going electric.


did you ever take delivery? can you confirm that you got a heat pump?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> The work travel will be occasional long trips from the Vancouver area into Kelowna/Kamloops/Prince George to visit universities or network transit exchanges. There are no superchargers in those places, only j1772/ccs/chademo. Charging an empty Y on j1772 half way through the would require more patience than my wife claims I possess. Both the chademo and CCS adapters are a joke at 50KW limits.


I noticed quite a bit of new Supercharger activity in BC at 





supercharge.info


Zoomable Tesla supercharger map with adjustable range indicator.



supercharge.info




Six new permits listed today, including Prince George. A new West Kelowna site also opened just a few weeks ago.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

well that is interesting. more when ground breaks. The key is cache creek. it is near middle for Hope/kamloops/Whistler/Prince George. Getting that one in will be a game changer. however it is in permit mode and has been for 13 months. The White Rock location was in permit mode for about 2 years until it just disappeared off the map.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> well that is interesting. more when ground breaks. The key is cache creek. it is near middle for Hope/kamloops/Whistler/Prince George. Getting that one in will be a game changer. however it is in permit mode and has been for 13 months. The White Rock location was in permit mode for about 2 years until it just disappeared off the map.


For a lot of these sites, it looks like Tesla is actually getting government funding and has to complete the expenditure by March 31, 2022. That should expedite things. Don't see Cache Creek on this list, though.
https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/energy-effi...frastructure-deployment-initiative/applicants


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

darn.

cache creek is 193km from hope, 215km from whistler, 83km from kamloops, 241km from kelowna and 438km from Prince George

without a charger in cache creek there is no way that even a LR tesla can make it to Prince George from Kamloops, Whistler, Hope or Kelowna which are the next nearest superchargers. 

Cache Creek's council seems to want a SC, and already has other DC chargers in the town. It's a cute little town at the intersection of a couple of highways before 97 shoots north. There are a number of eating places, the best of course being Hungry Herbies. It makes so much sense for the town and for Tesla to put a SC there.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

apparently Tesla has broken ground in Cache Creek. Volvo better hurry up with those heat exchangers in Canadian XC-40 or game point goes to the Model Y.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got a reach out from the dealer yesterday. Allotments for the 2022 models are being given to the dealers from Volvo so we configured one of them to fit what I would like in an xc40. including heat pump.

getting there.


----------

